# Finally



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Finally got fed up and the nerve to remove all my RBTA 
Not sure if there's anymore hiding but right now none I can see...and 2 pissed off clowns...


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

What did you do with them?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Nems*

Right now in frag tank ... trying to get some pics of them happy and not pissed off...then to buy and sell...but right now having issues getting pics from phone to forum and from laptop ... so that's where I stand ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pissed off clowns*

So I removed the nems ..now the clowns have no homes 
Lol anyone else have this.. feeling a bit if guilt...or should I just get over it ..i really don't want to add back the nems I removed ...anyone else run into this ....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My clowns host my leather corals, for lack of nems. They were pissed for a week or so, but got over it.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

tom g said:


> Finally got fed up and the nerve to remove all my RBTA
> ........


Hi Tom,
How did you managed to remove all of them? I would like to remove about 10-15 but their foot is too deep in the rock. They don't want to let go.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Nems*

Hi Joe.... I sacrificed the rock a my rock work ... ibremoved the rock and hit it with a screwdriver and hammer..... and one I sawed off using a sawsall blade ...
One was on a smoothe rock so I used my fingernail to get under it ......


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Tom. I guess that is one way to do it. Very efficient way. That's how I did it 2 months ago. I was hoping that you have some secret recepy for easier removal.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Nems*

Joe I have also had success with poking and aggregating the nems and use power heads to annoy them and get them to move ...


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I did the same Tom ... removed all my nems but for one who is rooted deeply in a rock. 

Was tired of them stinging my other corals to death not to mention it was growing really big. Had a flame nem...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You can put a flower pot over them and they will move into the pot to the light in the hole coming through the bottom.
It has worked for me.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL!!!! That is exactly how I caught mine a few days ago. Now sitting happily in my QT tank. 





Crayon said:


> You can put a flower pot over them and they will move into the pot to the light in the hole coming through the bottom.
> It has worked for me.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you just lower the water level in the tank for a little bit, and then they'll start crawling down the rock looking for water?


----------

